
Will Twitter Start Charging? - aj
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/06/26/will-twitter-start-charging/
======
quizbiz
My prediction is that they will charge for certain search routines and other
such tools for corporate clients. ie: selling tweets to advertisers that sell
whatever it is you say in your tweet that you need or want. At least that is
what I would do.

